# Prometheus (2012)



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello. Just watched this tonight.

Didn't see a thread about this film. Any thoughts?

All I know is that my mind is blown and I need to speak about this. Don't know where to start.

Plus, human-divine being-octopie alien? Wtf? Loved the ideologies of creation and destruction. <3 

David was my favorite character but I don't like the fact that he killed that guy and made him impregnate Dr. Shaw... Loved the cosmos scene of the whole universe, damn, I was so in awe. @___[email protected]

Ridley Scott has a beautiful mind. <3 *endless meeps*


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I love Ridley Scott films generally and this was no exception! Great visuals, great characters, great music and the story was pretty good too (a few holes but nothing major). 
I also liked David best, he was very interesting and one of the deeper characters, along with Meredith Vickers.


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

It was awesome! I loved how it explained a few things from alien but also brought up new questions and left things open to interpretation.
A few examples:
* *




In the opening scene, an engineer comitted suicide by drinking the black gooey stuff. What was he exactly doing? Was that planet Earth he inoculated with his DNA? Or just plain suicide?

For what reason would they destroy human life on earth? Is earth just a petri-dish for experiments?

I also haven't figured out the reason of the cavepaintings. As far as I can see it doesn't really serve a purpose.



What do you think, is Ridley Scott gonna make a sequel?


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

I haven't seen it yet, but from the little I know, it pretty obviously borrows pretty liberally from Zachariah Sitchin's sumerian Enki/Nephilim ancient aliens mythology, with them finding the depictions of aliens/star maps on cave paintings. They really didn't do too much original there.

From what I've heard, it's an Alien on Human on Robot on Alien orgy, though, so I will check it out.

P.S - Do the aliens speak Aramaic?


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

tine said:


> I love Ridley Scott films generally and this was no exception! Great visuals, great characters, great music and the story was pretty good too (a few holes but nothing major).
> I also liked David best, he was very interesting and one of the deeper characters, along with Meredith Vickers.


Yeah, I thought she was a bit annoying in the trailer but I guess it's like ALIEN again, she's seems to be the embodiment of Ripley (Sigourney weaver). It is super similar to ALIEN. Damn, like with the child and how the scientists always think living creatures are friendly, and gets murdered. Like what stephen hawking said about alien species, their intentions are not human-friendly. Damn, I could go on and on, relates to Cthulhu as well. It was just so mind-bashing. Cosmic horrors. <3 <3 <3

I liked the self-ceasarean Meredith did, it was edgy and horrific! I have to admit, I'm not that knowledgeable on sci-fi/horror films but damn, that was a bit disgusting. Oh and the flying mapping metal balls, those were cool. Harry potter quidditch?

@_Kwaran_
Unfortunately, I missed a bit of the beginning. Maybe it's just some sort of Cthulhu story again, living organisms make their own ecosystems and environments around themselves. And then these cosmic deities and space creators forget about us, and then decides to destroy things that are over-expanding. 
I think there is probably going to be a Prometheus 2, hopefully. I want to see how he continues the storyline, hope it's not too similar to the alien sequels.
I want to see if Meredith finds this planet of the 'creators'... Omg, I just loved how that pale guy looked! With the black pooled eyes! omg, and the elephant masks... HR Geiger is boss! My art teacher gave me one of his artwork books. 
What do you think?


@_Peripheral_
I think David the robot tries to speak a weird language to the ancient creator alien guy. But not for long. Yeah the star map was beautiful. It's all about the intense visuals and how Ripley presented it. <3 The ideas/theories was massive and I think Ripley is one of those few people that could externalise this vastness in moving image.
Meredith's baby reminded me of Cthulhu, so it's actually Human/Ancient alien god/Yog-sothoth orgy. 
You should watch it!     



P.S: A question I want to ask you guys who have seen it, about the engineers on the weapon developing planet. The scottish geologist and the american biologist guy.

The hundreds of jugs in the cave, the sampling that David took, the black liquid that he fed Meredith's husband. What is that? Is that octopus alien sperm? Why did he transform into a somewhat magma looking guy and not an octopie?!

Why doesn't that Black eyed kid look like an octopus? Why is the Meridith's baby an octopus? @[email protected] I'm confused.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Kwaran said:


> It was awesome! I loved how it explained a few things from alien but also brought up new questions and left things open to interpretation.
> A few examples:
> * *
> 
> ...


Apparently there are rumors of a sequel, but I have no idea!


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> @_Peripheral_
> I think David the robot tries to speak a weird language to the ancient creator alien guy. But not for long. Yeah the star map was beautiful. It's all about the intense visuals and how Ripley presented it. <3 The ideas/theories was massive and I think Ripley is one of those few people that could externalise this vastness in moving image.
> Meredith's baby reminded me of Cthulhu, so it's actually Human/Ancient alien god/Yog-sothoth orgy.
> You should watch it!


Ooh. So you're a Lovecraft fan? I have been interested in his works for awhile, but I've never gotten around to reading any of them.
Recommendations? Also, your're in art school? What are you taking?


----------



## LightningHeart78 (Jun 11, 2012)

tine said:


> Apparently there are rumors of a sequel, but I have no idea!


I thought the original "Alien" movie was the sequel, as in this movie is the prequel to "Alien".


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Peripheral said:


> Ooh. So you're a Lovecraft fan? I have been interested in his works for awhile, but I've never gotten around to reading any of them.
> Recommendations? Also, your're in art school? What are you taking?


Well, I know two people who are into Lovecraft, and they influenced me to get into the sci-fi genre. 
I think you would like:
At mountains of Madness, Dagon, The Rats in the Walls, The Call of Cthulhu, The Colour out of Space, The Case of Charles Dexter Ward, Herbert West: Reanimator

Maybe you'd like Dune by Frank Herbert as well.

I'm into film as an art form.  I took art in A-levels, finished last year and got A*. Pretty proud of it.  
I took a gap year and differed a placement for a Film & Media Production course at Sheffield Hallam University for September 2012. So I'm moving to the UK soon. What about yourself? Are you studying?


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Well, I know two people who are into Lovecraft, and they influenced me to get into the sci-fi genre.
> I think you would like:
> At mountains of Madness, Dagon, The Rats in the Walls, The Call of Cthulhu, The Colour out of Space, The Case of Charles Dexter Ward, Herbert West: Reanimator
> 
> ...


Awesome. I've read Dune and Children of Dune. I screwed up and skipped God Emperor of Dune. I haven't been in art school forever.
When I was, I took Multimedia and Web Design, but I wanted to take something more in the realm of Illustration or Game Design. I ended up dropping out, though. I doubt I'll ever attempt to do it again. I was drawing in a kind of manga-ish style at them time, and
when I got there, everyone else did too. Also, I started to love the more storybook-type european comic styles. I realized I was going to have to really learn to properly draw instead of poorly imitate what I liked. I think this subconsciously killed my love of drawing. Although, I still get pangs to do it every now and then. Maybe I'll start again sometime.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I was rather disappointed with it. I've been waiting for this movie for months.

Parts of it were beautiful (like David in the starfield chamber), and the leads acted their parts very well. Again, Michael Fassbender as David was sublime. Also, the visuals were stunning. And it was filmed in 3D, so the movie was not as muddy as some of the converted 3D pics, it was crisper and clearer. 

A lot of it seemed just to be lifted from Alien itself, though, rather than playing a new riff on it. There were a lot of things that happened in the plot that seemed implausible or didn't make sense (including many characters acting stupidly, like two trained scientists playing with an unidentified snake creature that any of us even on this forum would recognize as display cobra-like aggression -- I mean, srsly? This is stuff that happens in cheap B horror flicks, not more serious pictures). Also SO many good seeds of ideas that did not get explored in the movie, just mentioned and then dropped. 

I would hope there would be a sequel where many of the wonderful ideas that weren't explored would get followed up on. It felt like a movie with great potential but something happened in the process of shooting/editing to release.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Peripheral said:


> Awesome. I've read Dune and Children of Dune. I screwed up and skipped God Emperor of Dune. I haven't been in art school forever.
> When I was, I took Multimedia and Web Design, but I wanted to take something more in the realm of Illustration or Game Design. I ended up dropping out, though. I doubt I'll ever attempt to do it again. I was drawing in a kind of manga-ish style at them time, and
> when I got there, everyone else did too. Also, I started to love the more storybook-type european comic styles. I realized I was going to have to really learn to properly draw instead of poorly imitate what I liked. I think this subconsciously killed my love of drawing. Although, I still get pangs to do it every now and then. Maybe I'll start again sometime.


You should totally start it again! Also, you said you dropped out, so what are you currently doing with your life?
Oh the first four books are pretty important for the storyline. It gets pretty weird with the Bene Genesserit in the Prequels... Damn, all this alien stuff makes me want to fly away and experience normal youth life... I'm currently on holiday in Malaysia, just got my Open Water Diving license, been looking at beautiful sea creatures all week. >.> 
@Jennywocky

I agree with you! It was definitely a shame, but I hope there would be a sequel to it too... I mean they seriously haven't finished the storyline with the inbred Alien at the end. Yeah, too many holes to be honest. Hope it's not the Alien vs Predator thing all over again. Wished it filmed the star maps longer... it was amazing.

That's why I kind of liked it, it evoked a lot of thoughts. It had impact and reactions.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Definitely disappointing, too many things are too ridiculous to be credible.


----------



## babayaga94 (May 30, 2012)

*Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler*
Hmm the things that came to my mind after the movie was:
The people that created **** sapiens where actually kind and "superior to us" but not evil. It was just because they where infected by this black alien thingy.
And also we have "the glory of the chase" philosophy there. That searching is the thing that matters more than finding the answer.
*Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler**Spoiler*


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

** slight spoiler **




The opening sequence was very confusing for me until about 3/4 of the way through the movie, where I thought back through it in light of the movie's title -- Prometheus stole fire from the gods and gave it to humans, to spur our development as a species, but he paid a terrible enduring price for doing so. it was an act of rebellion against the gods, essentially his own people, for Prometheus, who was of the race of giants. 

If we think back to the idea that giant aliens seeded humanity on earth, and what we saw in the opening scene, where it seemed that the culprit was making a decision on his own to contribute to our planet (was that regret in his eyes as he looked up at his ship, knowing what sacrifice he was about to make?), then we see how the myth as been reenacted, and we can also get an answer to the question, of "Why would [the Engineers] want to kill us?" that the characters are later asking.

There was just some really nice things like that in the movie. I just wish they had been better tied together, I wanted more of them.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> You should totally start it again! Also, you said you dropped out, so what are you currently doing with your life?


Good question.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

LightningHeart78 said:


> I thought the original "Alien" movie was the sequel, as in this movie is the prequel to "Alien".


Yeah but then xmen 1st class is a prequel to xmen and they said there may be a sequel of that! Film makers make little sense sometimes...


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I really want to see this movie. I've heard it's good and it's the sequel to the Alien movies right? I haven't seen those yet, but when I finish them I will go and see Prometheus. I know a lot of people who haven't seen the Alien movies saw it and said it was good, but I'm not sure if the plot would be 100% clear to them.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

tine said:


> Yeah but then xmen 1st class is a prequel to xmen and they said there may be a sequel of that! Film makers make little sense sometimes...


hee... well, they went back to "classic x-men" to avoid messing up any modern-day continuity and because those stories had not been explored yet. 

As another case in point, George Lucas' original trilogy ended up being episodes 4-6, then he filmed 1-3, and originally he had plans to then to a 7-9 (i.e., the sequel to the original) but nixed them at some point. I see it with authors too -- I don't how many books Terry Brooks has written about Shannara, but they've been all over the temporal map.


----------

